# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مجموع يشتمل على شرح الرحبية للسيوطي وغيره من مخطوطات جامعة هارفرد

## أبو عبد الله بن سعيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا مجموع من مخطوطات جامعة هارفرد الأمريكية 
والتي تنشرها على موقعها 
http://ocp.hul.harvard.edu/ihp/brows...pe=Manu******s
 وهو يشتمل على :
1 - رسالة مفيدة في بيان موضوع علم التفسير وتعريفه لمحمد بن خليفة بن صدر المدرسين الشوبري ق 5
2 - بغية الطالب الحثيث في معرفة علم مصطلح الحديث للشمني ق 29
3 - شرح الرحبية للسيوطي  [نسخت 1108 هـ] ق 45

رابط التحميل
 http://www.mediafire.com/?rjwdmnzlyc2

----------


## طلال العراقي

أخي جزاك الله خيرا رابط التحميل لايعمل 
وأرجو منك رفعها مرة أخرى

----------


## ابن عبدالعزيز الأثري

أخي الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

يمكن للإخوة الراغبين في تحميل المجموع تحميله من هنا:
http://wadod.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2999

----------

